# Bobbin Head Sat 17/3 6pm



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

High tide around 8:30pm. Aim is to explore some of the weedy flats close to Bobbin Head and try out a few poppers and shallow surface lures. There is a deep hole close by if you want to punt on a jew. Probably stay out till about 10


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Would love to get out there for a jew Dave, but SWMBO has me booked up for Sat arvo/ night.  I'll get out Sun morning but  Thinking of hitting tuggerah lakes with flyrod but were yet to confirm venue.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Peril, looks like I'll be solo Sunday so if the weather is OK thought I would head up to Pittwater. Have never fished there before though - any advice on where, when, how and what?

Is there anything around Lion Island?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mark,

I'm no expert on Lion Island. Certainly lots of pelagics in the bay, just like the harbour. There are also jew holes around the island but don't know where.

In Pittwater, I've not done very well todate. You might consider:

* there are bream to be had among moorings (low tide) and along shorelines (high tide). Outer line of moorings on the southern side of Careel Bay near the low is good as the bream come off the flats

*squid to be had over weedbeds (Palm Beach, Mackerel Beach, Currawong, Coasters Retreat and Scotland Island)

* kings to be had around wrecks (can't help here, but trolling along either shore isn't a bad bet)

* try gulp sandworms or poppers in the shallows along the windward shore for bream and whiting

* drifting across the mouth of Careel Bay on an outgoing tide for flathead. Ditto across the mouth of Pittwater

* flats at the end of Careel Bay have small bream and flathead, and longtom

Loads of other spots as well - McCarrs Ck, Lovett Bay, Towlers Bay ...


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for that...huge help. ....now I had better come back with something!!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Can't make this one unfortunately. Cricket Sat & Sun arvos. Bloody finals :lol:

Don't forget they lock the gates to the ramp we used last time around 8pm.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Dave, just a thought. There are a set of steps going down to the water just before the marina. Do you reckon you could launch from there? A few oyster shells about though....


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday DiveYak,

Not much off the pitwater side of lion island but if you get on the NW side in between the island and pearl beach it is a good jew spot. Off course pealagics around everywere. Bycatch around there a lot of shovel nose sharks and the odd hammerhead. Look for the deep holes. Different types of reef fish, leather jackets around structure (basically the rocks).

The area east of lion island is meant to be good but i have never been game to get in to close have seen them bommy there come up and work out of nothing, but the reef stretchs out a long way.

Another spot i use to use is drifting off the front of makeral beach for flathead, was always a good option when the swell was up.

Cheers dave


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Dave,

Thanks for that info. Am hoping the weather is calm, especially as I'll be solo. Might have to look at getting a fishfinder for the yak if I do many more solo outings!!  Will be going to Singapore in 10 days so I might get tempted there!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Clarkos said:


> Dave, just a thought. There are a set of steps going down to the water just before the marina. Do you reckon you could launch from there? A few oyster shells about though....


Sorry Steve, missed this one.

Not going this evening - taxi driver for children. Will have a look in the morning


----------

